# House cat documentary this week



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

This is most applicable to Canadian members of CF as there is a new original episode of the CBC show in the series "The Nature of Things" called _The Lion in Your Living Room_.

The Lion in Your Living Room - The Nature of Things


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, the commenters don't seem to like what they think will be aired!! It would be interesting to see how the cat is portrayed. I for one am always amazed at the stealth and cunning a kitten will exhibit even at a very young age. Nothing gives me more pleasure than watching my foster babies grow up and learn important life lessons from each other like the stalking, to the take down as a wild feline would do, to the biting of the neck (the kill). All practice for survival in the wild but completely unnecessary in our homes yet it is totally inbred in them.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The commenters certainly seem to have missed the point of the programme in my view. I also find it fascinating that their behaviour is still so similar to that of the big wild cats. The programme sounds very similar to one the BBC did last year and it was amazing. Will be looking for this one on You Tube after airing


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have one lion and one house cat.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I would have everyone know. My cats are perfectly , completely domesticated. Unless you are about 3" tall and look yummy..... :devil


----------

